
How to Jump Ship from Evernote and Take Your Data with You - mnmlsm
http://lifehacker.com/how-to-jump-ship-from-evernote-and-take-your-data-with-1782841075
======
pjc50
Reminder: most cloud services can do this with your data. They just don't
explicitly say so.

------
Hasknewbie
A big reason to move for some people (that is not mentioned in the article,
but is detailed in another Lifehacker post), is that they have updated their
EULA such that end-user data is now accessible to Evernote employees "for
machine learning reasons", and it seems it's not possible to entirely opt out
of it...

~~~
tommi
Evernote Employees Can Read Your Notes, and There's No Way to Opt-Out

[http://lifehacker.com/evernote-employees-can-read-your-
notes...](http://lifehacker.com/evernote-employees-can-read-your-notes-and-
theres-no-w-1790099958)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13177971](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13177971)

------
hashnsalt
If you are looking for alternatives to Evernote, I'd also recommend Notion.so

I'm not affiliated with the company, just an avid user.

~~~
dban
+1. Notion is incredible.

~~~
hashnsalt
As is Authorea! I can't wait to try it out when I get home.

------
roryisok
I wrote a windows store app that exported your data from evernote and imported
it to onenote. Evernote complained on the grounds that it used their logo
(which was fair enough) and then on the grounds that it used their name (I had
called it EvernoteToOneNote). Eventually I gave up making changes and
resubmitting the app.

~~~
lockyc
Cool, thanks for letting us know

~~~
roryisok
Well, the end of that was supposed to be "it's open sourced on github if
anyone wants the code" but then I wandered off to check the URL and discovered
I never uploaded it. Oops. I will though.

------
NoGravitas
At home, and for project management at work, I'm an org-mode user. Got in the
habit around 2005, and it's too useful to leave. But I've stopped using it for
note-taking at work.

When my workplace switched from Google Apps to Office 365, I started
experimenting with OneNote. And I have to say I've been extremely happy with
it. The web app is quite good, and both the Windows and Android apps are
excellent. I typically take meeting notes on an Android tablet, and they're
immediately available for me at my desk. There are plenty of formatting and
attachment options.

I'd never use OneNote for my personal/home use, because of cloud concerns and
vendor lock-in. But if your workplace is in the MS ecosystem already? It's
brilliant.

------
Jedd
Like many large tech companies whose business is 100% reliant on free software
(eg GNU/Linux) if you happen to prefer to run a free software desktop (say,
GNU/Linux) you're pretty much stuffed in terms of native clients.

Nixnote is a great client, and I stuck with it for a few years, but seems to
be maintained entirely independently of the mothership.

I realise there's some economies of scale in there, but absent any great
contribution code-wise back to the free software community that they rely on,
perhaps providing and maintaining a native client would be a well-received
token gesture.

------
cdubzzz
Anyone know of self-hostable alternatives for this sort of service? I have
never used Evernote or OneNote but always been intruguied.

~~~
zeveb
I use org-mode with Syncthing. It's imperfect, but it's still pretty great —
and I own all of my data, which is important.

~~~
tehbeard
Started to use org-mode recently after seeing its features. Do you have guides
you'd recommend for someone learning emacs and org-mode?

~~~
Jtsummers
The built-in emacs tutorial is good, as I recall, but I went through it 15
years or so ago.

For org-mode, the documentation on their site is good, but I also found myself
referencing this [0] site a lot. The author happened to do a lot of things in
ways I liked, or near enough that I could borrow their config and tune it to
my own preferences. Borrowed piecemeal, not wholesale. I recommend starting
with stock org-mode and emacs and only adding pieces as you understand them.
Otherwise you end up with a non-stock configuration and other people may not
be able to help you out as readily because you can't identify whether
erroneous behavior is emacs or your specific configuration.

[0] [http://doc.norang.ca/org-mode.html](http://doc.norang.ca/org-mode.html)

------
lj3
I'm less addicted to evernote itself than to its web clipper. I have things
clipped in evernote from years ago that no longer exist anywhere else and that
includes the wayback machine. It could be stored in markdown files that I
search using grep for all I care.

~~~
blunte
Indeed. This is the killer feature for me. I learned my lesson in the past by
just storing URLs which later point to nothing.

The EN web clipper is impressively good, and until I find a replacement I'll
have to stay with EN.

~~~
NoGravitas
A paid Pinboard account will store backups of the pages you bookmark, so that
might be a solution.

------
bjoernm
If you're looking for a lightweight Evernote alternative with markdown, real-
time collaboration, and wiki-style organisation: We're building Nuclino
([https://www.nuclino.com](https://www.nuclino.com)).

------
mark_l_watson
Useful article. I have been a paying customer for a long while even though I
have stopped using Evernote. Exporting everything to markdown, and closing
shop might be in my future.

For what it does Evernote is a great product. My issue with Evernote, OneNote,
etc. is that I spend too much time saving things that I end up never
referencing again.

------
ksk
Well, people are still using Google services. Why is this any different??

------
cpach
I recently signed up for Evernote Premium. The price is quite high, but so far
I haven’t found any alternatives that are so convenient and can sync between
multiple devices.

------
shostack
I'd love switch to OneNote but it keeps crashing when I try to login on
Android on my Nexus 4. I'm honestly at a loss of what to do.

~~~
roryisok
tried uninstalling and reinstalling the app?

~~~
shostack
Oh yeah. No dice. I'm not even sure how to troubleshoot this and I'm guessing
they don't have support for the free version.

I'm really bummed--I've heard nothing but good things, liked trying the
desktop app and wanted to give mobile a spin. Unfortunately, I need a setup
that is fully device agnostic, so not getting mobile to work would be a deal
breaker for me.

Any suggestions for other things to try?

~~~
roryisok
Factory reset of the phone maybe? Sounds like an awful inconvenience. Although
its good to backup and refresh every now and then. Clean out all the trash

------
maniacviper
an alternative could be google keep, really great with multiple devices and
you can pin important notes too

------
jmpnecmp1
Export was easy - now the evernote staff, their neighbours and even their
friends can read all our evernotes, just ask them for a copy on the way out!

